# Jameson Bottle In Aquarium



## w3sty911 (Jan 22, 2011)

This being my first post in this forum i would like to start by saying hello! I have an oscar tank set up at my bar and i would love to have a ship wrecked looking bottle of Jamesons Irish Whiskey and a whiskey glass in the bottom. I know the glass is safe to put in the tank but i need to find a way to seal the label and what not on the bottle. I am looking for some ideas as for a solution to my problem. Any comments or suggestions are welcome!


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Thats an interesting idea.. maybe a layer of silicone over the label. Just make sure the silicone is safe for aquariums.


----------



## w3sty911 (Jan 22, 2011)

Any ideas to do the whole bottle??


----------



## Akinaura (Nov 8, 2010)

Have you thought about using a polyurethane spray for the bottle? I did some quick research and it looks to be quite safe for fish (not 100% for sure on this), but it seems it would work. You could seal up the bottle, including the label, and place it right in with no worries.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Hmm... maybe putting some sand or rocks in the bottle to help make it stay down, then glue a lid or cork or whatever on it then seal it with silicone and cover the entire bottle with it to make sure. silicone is clear so you will be able to see anything that is under it. Just make sure the silicone is aquarium safe.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Post picks if you do it!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

+1

I think filling the bottle, corking it, and spray painting is with some type of clear laquer would do the trick.

Or even just paint it and stick it in. Try tipping it over a glass so it looks like it is filling the glass. Perhaps with some clear tube with air bubles. LOL

my .02


----------



## w3sty911 (Jan 22, 2011)

thanks for the help guys.. im working on emptying the jamesons bottle right now hahaha so ill post pictures hopefully this weekend of a finished product!


----------



## tscott (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome. I have put shot glasses and stuff in the tanks. The Shrimp love it. Now this is a great idea! I also like the bubble idea.


----------



## friz (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a mason jar in mine


----------

